# 1x10 Commuter Chain Ring Options?



## RockTractor (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm building up a commuter bike and want to run it as a 1x10. The problem I am having is that since it has MTB cranks (104 BCD for middle and outer rings), options are scarce to non-existent for bigger, non-ramped, chainrings and bash guards (for chain retention).

On my road bike, I can get around all but the steeper hills around here in my big ring (50T) and a 12-25 cassette. So, ideally, I'd like to run a 50T chain ring up front on my commuter. With the options I see online, 42T (Race Face Turbine) is the best I can get for a chain ring and 46T (BBG) seems to be the best I can get for a bash guard.

42T seems to be on the small size for what I'd want. Does anybody know of any 44T or larger 104 BCD non-ramped chain rings and matching bash guard out there that will work with a 10 speed chain?

Perhaps, I should just bite the bullet and put some road cranks on it - there appears to be WAY MORE options for me then.... I'd just hate to abandon the FREE MTB cranks I already have.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

When I was 1x8 on my commuter I had to go with road cranks (also wanted a 50t). I used an FSA road double and removed the small ring, and mounted the big ring on the inside of the spider instead of the outside to improve chainline. I didn't use a bashguard or any kind of chain guide.


----------



## RockTractor (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks CB.

I actually found a few big ring 104 BD chain rings online today:
Rennen BMX 4-Bolt Chainring at Danscomp
and
Bikeman Dimension 48 tooth x 104mm Outer Chainring Black
and
SE Chain Ring, 32 - 48T, Bolt Center Diameter: 104mm

The first two says they are 9 speed compatible and Vuelta, on the phone, says theirs is 10 speed compatible.

It's my understanding that, as far as chains go, the difference between a 9 sp chain and a 10 sp chain is the outside width - so, I can't see what would make a chain ring (used in a single chain ring application) be compatible with one and not the other. What am I missing?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Nothing, you are correct... 'pitch', or link length doesn't change with the different chains, it's the width that changes...just outside width between some, but inside width too when you compare SS chains and multi-speed chains. so a BMX chainring that's only supposed to accomodate a singlespeed chain might be too fat for a 9 or 10 speed chain (but in practice it will probably still work). A chainring that says it's compatible with 9 or 10 speed just means that it's narrow enough for those narrower chains... a fat chain on a narrow chainring is no problem, it's a narrow chain on a fat chainring where you could potentially run into problems.

If you want a 10 speed rear, you should use a 10 speed chain, because shifting will be messed up with an 8 or 9 speed chain. But chances are if your front chainring says it will work with 8 or 9...when used as a single chainring, you won't run into problems.


----------



## RockTractor (Jul 24, 2007)

CB, Great info - thanks again!

Today must be my lucky day... I found a 48T 104 BCD chain guard!
Driveline Chain Guard 48T BCD 104mm MTB Black | eBay

So, here's my plan:

Existing triple MTB Cranks
> Inner: Empty
> Mid: Vuelta 48T Chain Ring
> Outer: Driveline 48T Chain Guard
10 Speed Chain
10 Speed 12-25 or 11-26 cassette
SRAM X.9 Type 2 10-speed Short cage rear derailleur
SRAM X.9-Bearing 10-speed Trigger Shifter

I'll add an N-Gear Jump Stop on the inside if I have any problems with the chain hopping off to the inside.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Fwiw, you don't really want to put a big chainring on a mtb crankset becuase the smaller spider results in a weaker ring that can be folded over more easily. If you want road gearing, the most reliable plan is to buy a road crankset and find a narrower non ramped chainring.

That is what I wound up doing.


----------



## RockTractor (Jul 24, 2007)

Nate,

Did you actually fold over your chain ring? Is so, were you on the trail on on the street?

Another issue I need to check before ordering anything is chain-stay clearance..


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

RockTractor said:


> I'm building up a commuter bike and want to run it as a 1x10. The problem I am having is that since it has MTB cranks (104 BCD for middle and outer rings), options are scarce to non-existent for bigger, non-ramped, chainrings and bash guards (for chain retention).
> 
> On my road bike, I can get around all but the steeper hills around here in my big ring (50T) and a 12-25 cassette. So, ideally, I'd like to run a 50T chain ring up front on my commuter. With the options I see online, 42T (Race Face Turbine) is the best I can get for a chain ring and 46T (BBG) seems to be the best I can get for a bash guard.
> 
> ...


50/12=4.166666667
42/11=3.818181818
42/32=1.3125

As you see you can make it work if you accept a 11t cog as the smallest cog. But if you are like me you don't and have to go 12 or 13 as the smallest (to get away from the inherent inefficency that small cogs come with, then you have to go with road stuff most loikely. I also demand steel chainring, 8sp thickness, no ramps, no pins and good chainline, this does not exist right now unless I turn to square taper or the ISIS system, where the chainline is whatever i want it to be. Square taper seems to be easier to find parts for though. MUCH easier. ISIS cranks anyone?? New?

However finding parts in 10sp thickness/spacing that has to be one of the easiest things these days since pretty much only 10sp crap is made these days. Can't be that hard really. Its all alu though.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

RockTractor said:


> CB, Great info - thanks again!
> 
> Today must be my lucky day... I found a 48T 104 BCD chain guard!
> Driveline Chain Guard 48T BCD 104mm MTB Black | eBay
> ...


mid @50mm chainline will probably not take 48t no fukn way. maybe a 40 but not a 48. not on a mtb at least. I have a thread going where I put a Da crank on my mtb frame and while the 52t outer ring clears I assembeld mine wrong so it would definitely hit the stays, actually it would hit as it is now too, when ridden. You probably need to put a 48-5x in the outer position for it to clear. thats what I'm thinking at least. Unless you have a square taper crank


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RockTractor said:


> Nate,
> 
> Did you actually fold over your chain ring? Is so, were you on the trail on on the street?
> 
> Another issue I need to check before ordering anything is chain-stay clearance..


No. I asked around the way you are now and I heard from some people who had folded a chainring so I opted not to risk it. Good SS chainrings are kinda pricey. My bike is set up as a 42x18ss right now with the possibility of installing a bigger ring soon.


----------



## RockTractor (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks.

You guys nailed it: It doesn't look like I have the chain-stay clearance for a 48T. A 44 fits, I checked it with a ramped and pinned 44T I had laying around. I think a 46T might fit. BTW, it a Voodoo Dambala frame.

A 46T combined with an 11-23 just about gives me the same range as a 50T combined with a 12-25. If I wanted to avoid the 11 on the cassette, I could get a 12 on the small side of the cassette. I'd lose some top-end but would still be able to climb the hill from work to my house.

Nate, do you think a 46T is pushing the strength envelope?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Would a longer bb spindle help with chainstay clearance?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

This was my chainring clearance on one of my Access frames with the 50 tooth :lol: 
This was before I removed the small ring and played with chainring position. I moved the 50T inboard when I had it on a 'cross frame for better chainline.

This is with 2 spacers on the drive side. I rode it like this for over a year with no issues.


----------



## RockTractor (Jul 24, 2007)

CB,

Wow - no issues with that?

I decided to dial back my gearing expectations a bit...

Existing triple MTB Cranks
> Inner: Empty
> Mid: Rennen BMX 44T Chainring
> Outer: BMG 46T Bashn Guard (gives me option for 46T chain ring, if desired)
10 Speed Chain
10 Speed 11-25 cassette
SRAM X.9 Type 2 10-speed Short cage rear derailleur
SRAM X.9-Bearing 10-speed Trigger Shifter

Comparing my road bike big ring to the set up above:
http://www.gear-calculator.com/#KB=...21,23,25&GT2=DERS&UF2=2099&TF=85&UF=2099&SL=2


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ No problems. Still riding the frame as a singlspeed, no injuries from the 50T days.


----------

